# Whats a better set up for a DJ bike



## thebluesbox (May 18, 2008)

Why is it you dont see many DJ bikes with chain guides?
I have a DH bike with a chain guide and I LOVE it, I figured the DJ-pers would use that all the more sense they do a lot of jumping and the chain is subject to a lot more slap.

The reason I ask is Im currently setting up a norco bigfoot frame as a DJ bike and I was thinking to put a chain guide on it, is there any reason I souldnt do this on a hardtail DJ bike?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Single speed bikes that are tensioned properly has no chain slap, has less parts to worry about when you have to bail(and you will end up bailing and throwing your bike away) and it's just less of a hassle to go SS for a DJ bike.


----------



## thebluesbox (May 18, 2008)

I understand for a SS, but I was kinda refering to a geared DJ bike.


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

what geared bikes do you see without a tensioner?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

isn't the derailleur, by default, a tensioner? if so, the answer is zero.


----------



## thebluesbox (May 18, 2008)

Im not talking about the rear derailleur. I misused the word tensioner, I was refering to the bottom roller of the chain guide with a single front sprocket.

Maybe I should have named this topic, "whats a better set up for DJ" single front ring with chain guide. Or no chain guide with a multi ring crank. Because thats really the info Im after. Because on my DH bike I really like the single ring crank and chain guide set up, its really simple and quiet up there in the front over ruff terrain, jumps, and hills and wondering if this same set up would be superior over the front having gear changes with no chain guide.

******UPDATE, I edit the OP to title and subject exactly the point and advice im trying to get here.********************


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

thebluesbox said:


> Why is it you dont see many DJ bikes with chain guides and or chain tensioners?


Sh*t happens when you shop at Wal-Mart.


----------



## thebluesbox (May 18, 2008)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> Sh*t happens when you shop at Wal-Mart.


So your telling me Mr. atomrcrkhsbiker bought his bike at walmart? 

And Mr. nothin special bought his from walkmart?










And Mr XSL_WiLL bought these from walmart?


















and Mr. poopsoup bought his from walmart?









and many more like them in the show your DJ bikes section. If im not mistaked these bikes dont have chain guides and they dont look like the bikes that walmark sells, Im confused can someone please enlighten me? *Thats whats wrong with hotheaded stupid comments, they have no validity at all.*


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

*gear*

if you have gears on your DJ bike, you must use a chainguide or you are going to pop chain off or worse, break it. look for any 4x bike with gears without a chainguide, you wont find one, for the reason stated above, sure 4x and dj is somewhat different, but also, alot the same. i run one for dj on my geared riot, and love it.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Everyone I know that is SERIOUS about trails, runs singlespeed on their dj bike(s).


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

thebluesbox said:


> and many more like them in the show your DJ bikes section. If im not mistaked these bikes dont have chain guides and they dont look like the bikes that walmark sells, Im confused can someone please enlighten me? *Thats whats wrong with hotheaded stupid comments, they have no validity at all.*


Bikes with two front rings are still the *minority*, when it comes to dirt jumping. I wasn't saying people don't dirt jump with a cute granny gear. I think you have an insignificant amount of data to make a wide claim for all dirt jumping bikes. The majority of bikes you see running a 1x9 setup are running a chainguide. Just throwing on a bashguard isn't going to save your chain from falling off. Plus as far as single speed goes, people running horizontal drop outs have to run a chain tensioner of some sort (with the exception of magic gearing and half linked chains). 
I'm going to quote this again.
*"Thats whats wrong with hotheaded stupid comments, they have no validity at all."*
then I'll quote this:
*"Why is it you dont see many DJ bikes with chain guides?"*

Problem is my comment was sarcasm, yours wasn't.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually, that Haro DID NOT have two rings. It ran a chopped derailleur to keep the chain in place (think n-gear jumpstop). And it was later replaced with an e13 SRS.

Fail.

Many bikes come stock with a double up front. Some people simply don't have the money to shell out for a decent guide. Some people feel that they don't need a guide. Some people would rather have two rings because they like the versatility. You do see the occasional DH or FR bike running a double up front.


----------



## nwd_26 (Jun 1, 2008)

Every serious street/DJ rider I've seen running gears runs a guide. I use an E13 LG-1 with BMX cranks, and it's a bit tricky but it works. 

Oh, and I am a serious street rider running gears..some people just prefer going fast, and my bike is 26 pounds with gears so who cares about weight?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

For me, it was the constant clanking and flopping of the chain and derailer that drove me away from gears. I like my bike to be silent and very solid.
The simplicity of SS is also a big plus.


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> Everyone I know that is SERIOUS about trails, runs singlespeed on their dj bike(s).


I was gonna say that seems like there is a lot of people running 1x9's on their park bikes.

my bike has vertical dropouts I run a 1x9 with a chainguide, a little noisey but hey whatever. I like it I ride my bike on local trails and around town. you can pedal pretty fast with some k rads and some gears.


----------

